# Twerking at Walmart? Seriously??????? LOLOLOLOL



## patrickfraser (May 4, 2013)

I saw a news article saying some girls were suspended from school for "twerking", I had no idea what it was, but a quick search turned up this.

OMG! Twerking at Walmart? I had to watch. My favorite part is "Twerking by the milk". She really knows how to "make it POP!" :lol: 

http://youtu.be/KP9GmIKefL8


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 4, 2013)

Omg! LOl!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 4, 2013)

She's got a whole series of twerking videos. She even twerks at her mailbox. She's waiting for that "special delivery". :lol: 

http://youtu.be/G7oNH2_6-Wk


----------



## sally (May 5, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Mime454 (May 5, 2013)

My butt is not fat enough to twerk. I is sad now.


----------



## aNisip (May 5, 2013)

I was twerking (yes, I can indeed twerk) at my prom tonight!  (well actually last evening, considering its 3:30am and just got back from afterparty) nothing wrong with twerking.. its just a dance move!

Edit: I just watched the video, I didnt do THAT! ......


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 5, 2013)

lol twirking by the milk is my fav. too... thats real milk shake!


----------



## agent A (May 5, 2013)

My friend was doing that in english on friday &lt;_&lt;


----------



## patrickfraser (May 5, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> lol twirking by the milk is my fav. too... thats real milk shake!


Don't look like it brings too many "boys to the yard". She seems desperate and hitting all the mailboxes in her neighborhood, :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 5, 2013)

Ha-ha!!! Well Andrew all I can say is I hope your stuff doesn't make that sound when you do it! :wacko: 

After watching it again I noticed a couple class rings hit the ground... inch: :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (May 5, 2013)

Hmmm... So the sound of one hand clapping is nothing compared to the sound of no hands clapping...


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 5, 2013)

Should have never clicked. I hope that the craziness at work tonight, (Drinko de Mayo), can help me forget that gross sound.


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 5, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> I was twerking (yes, I can indeed twerk) at my prom tonight!  (well actually last evening, considering its 3:30am and just got back from afterparty) nothing wrong with twerking.. its just a dance move!
> 
> Edit: I just watched the video, I didnt do THAT! ......


I couldn't picture you twerking. lol NOOOO WAAAAY!


----------



## aNisip (May 5, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ha-ha!!! Well Andrew all I can say is I hope your stuff doesn't make that sound when you do it! :wacko: After watching it again I noticed a couple class rings hit the ground... inch: :lol:





likebugs said:


> I couldn't picture you twerking. lol NOOOO WAAAAY!


Yeah that's nasty...i just do the motion and such...not that weird/nasty noise.... ¤_¤


----------



## Digger (May 5, 2013)

No Andrew. Just.......No.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 5, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yeah that's nasty...i just do the motion and such...not that weird/nasty noise.... ¤_¤


I hope you don't make that noise. I think you need to be wearing heels. :lol: I can't figure out what else that popping could be other than the heels.


----------



## Plex (May 5, 2013)

I think the thing that's bothering me most about the twerking is the fact I can't figure out exactly what that disturbing noise is...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 5, 2013)

I have a few good guesses on whats making that disturbing sound, and trust me you don't want to know...


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 7, 2013)

It really could just be her shoes.

Maybe.


----------



## jrh3 (May 7, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I have a few good guesses on whats making that disturbing sound, and trust me you don't want to know...


lol too funny


----------



## patrickfraser (May 7, 2013)

It's gotta be the shoes. That huge bouncing rump really can smack those heels on the ground with a lot of force. It's a pretty good trick. :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (May 8, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I hope you don't make that noise. I think you need to be wearing heels. :lol: I can't figure out what else that popping could be other than the heels.


Nope. She's wearing flip flops in this new video and it still makes the sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt4Pq5_UTKQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=44s

About 44 seconds in it starts.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 8, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Nope. She's wearing flip flops in this new video and it still makes the sound.


yes, she is wearing flip flops, but don't you hear the difference in the popping? In flip flops it's not as "sharp" a pop as in the heels. If not the shoes (heels or flip flops), what else could it be? I'd love if you could see her feet in the flip flops when they're popping, but they are hidden behind tape,


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 8, 2013)

I'm afraid it would sound the same even if she was bare foot.


----------



## sally (May 8, 2013)

Now all day all I will hear is," put the corn in the butter".... :S


----------



## patrickfraser (May 8, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm afraid it would sound the same even if she was bare foot.


You mean she's got clackers?


----------



## sally (May 8, 2013)

Lol holy clackers


----------

